# Adding wheels to a road case/if cases could talk.



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 24, 2013)

At the end of this week I will be loading up a truck to take a show to the National Black Theatre Fest. As such, I decided it was time to add wheels to the old road case that's been living under our stage in order to make a more portable work box out of it. The only problem is, I've never really taken the time to look at how wheels are normally attached to a case. It seems that most have an extra layer of plywood on the bottom. I assume this is to reinforce what is otherwise thin material? What hardware is standard for wheel attachment? Short carriage bolts and nuts? 

Also, if this case could talk! When I first opened it up, I discovered two forgotten Kodak Ektachrome slide projectors in it! The case is also a now faded purple, with remnants of air freight stickers, and 'GENESIS' stenciled in white on each side. (The case is upside down in the pic)


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 24, 2013)

Genesis from AVL was the top of the line slide projector control system about 1989. IIRC, it was a Compaq? portable PC, the kind where the keyboard also served as a lid. The Genesis connected to any number of Doves, which then controlled Ektagraphics in multiples of three.


-----

Bolt the casters to a piece of 3/4" ply the same size as the bottom using machine bolts and tee nuts. Bolt the plywood through the bottom of the roadcase using carriage bolts.


.


----------



## len (Jul 24, 2013)

I prefer a single dolly plate on the bottom. Especially with bigger cases.

Also, a good quality paint before attaching the casters is recommended.

Save a dollar on the casters today, regret it every time it gets moved.


----------



## SteveB (Jul 24, 2013)

len said:


> .
> 
> Save a dollar on the casters today, regret it every time it gets moved.



'Cause then the entire crew has to stop and compete at least one chorus of "You picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel".

Hint:

Kenny Rogers "You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me Lucille" - YouTube


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 24, 2013)

And of course today I also found a Dove unit under the stage. I worked at an AV company in college that still had one of those red desk lamps.


----------

